# Leisure Suit Larry 5 - Kein Code funktioniert !



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2012)

Habe beim letzten Besuch eines Freundes einen alten Adventure-Klassiker entdeckt, den ich bis dato nie gespielt habe: Leisure Suite Larry 5. Der Kollege gab's mir ob meiner strahlenden Augen mit, um mich daran auszutoben. Praktischerweise kann ich es auf meinem Nintendo DS dank überschreibbaren Modul mit nem Emulator betreiben. Spielt sich gut und flüssig.

Nur komme ich beim Flughafen nicht weiter. Dort muss ich an einem Schalter einen Flugschein per Code beschaffen. Nur: Trotz zweier Komplettlösungen, die ich mir aus dem Netz gedruckt habe, scheint kein einziger Code zu funktionieren. Zudem haben beide Lösungen gänzlich unterschiedliche Codes, was die Sache noch seltsamer macht.

Kann einer mir diesbezüglich helfen ? Wäre zu schade wenn ich so eine alte Perle wegen so einem Hindernis nicht weiterzocken könnte.

Im Übrigen: Es ist die komplett deutsche Version.


----------



## Worrel (22. März 2012)

Wahrscheinlich ist der Code bei jedem Spielstart anders und du mußt ihn irgendwo im Spiel finden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist der Code bei jedem Spielstart anders und du mußt ihn irgendwo im Spiel finden.



Fragt sich nur wo. Habe keinen blassen Schimmer wo ich suchen könnte.


----------



## Briareos (22. März 2012)

Die Codes waren, soweit ich mich noch richtig erinnere, von dem Ziel UND der Uhrzeit abhängig.

Ich hab mal schnell gegoogelt und diese Liste sollte dir weiterhelfen.

Die Codes standen im handbuch ... ein herrlich altmodischer Kopierschutz. *schwärm*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Die Codes waren, soweit ich mich noch richtig erinnere, von dem Ziel UND der Uhrzeit abhängig.
> 
> Ich hab mal schnell gegoogelt und diese Liste sollte dir weiterhelfen.
> 
> Die Codes standen im handbuch ... ein herrlich altmodischer Kopierschutz. *schwärm*


 
Ich hab's befürchtet, dass es der Kopierschutz sein kann, denn diesen hat mein Kumpel nicht mehr.
Den Link habe ich bereits genutzt, hat nichts gebracht.

Habe aber einen Hinweis auf www.allowe.com gefunden, mit diesen kryptischen Zeichen. Vielleicht komm ich damit ja weiter. Werds heute abend mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Briareos (22. März 2012)

Ich hab dir die Seite aus dem Handbuch mal hochgeladen.

Also wenn die nicht passt, weiss ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2012)

aha - plötzlich ist es hier also doch erlaubt, hilfestellung für das umgehen von kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu geben.


----------



## Briareos (22. März 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aha - plötzlich ist es hier also doch erlaubt, hilfestellung für das umgehen von kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu geben.


 Jetzt wo du's sagst hab ich mal nachgeschaut: Das Spiel ist 21 Jahre alt und tatsächlich immer noch nicht frei.

Welcher Verbrecher hat den die Marke "Sierra" zuletzt besessen?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aha - plötzlich ist es hier also doch erlaubt, hilfestellung für das umgehen von kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu geben.


 
Es sind öffentliche Quellen, sprich keine Warez-Seiten. Somit bewegt man sich nach wie vor auf legalen Wegen, oder nicht ? 
Zumal ja der Erfinder selbst ja die Info auf seiner HP eingepflegt hat. Habe also quasi die Erlaubnis vom Chef himself !


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es sind öffentliche Quellen, sprich keine Warez-Seiten. Somit bewegt man sich nach wie vor auf legalen Wegen, oder nicht ?


 
das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht, oder? 



Spoiler



(aber im ernst: ich fänds auch albern deswegen geschiss zu machen. wenn man aber konsequent wäre...)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das glaubst du doch wohl selbst nicht, oder?


 
Ich habe lediglich die Seiten von DLH und von Al Lowe gemeint. Habe ja nicht damit spekuliert dass Briareos so hilfsbereit ist und mir gleich den direkten Auszug hochlädt. Ich bettle schließlich nicht um sowas.


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du's sagst hab ich mal nachgeschaut: Das Spiel ist 21 Jahre alt und tatsächlich immer noch nicht frei.



na ja, die allerwenigsten spiele sind ja wirklich 'frei'.



> Welcher Verbrecher hat den die Marke "Sierra" zuletzt besessen?



müsste activision sein.


----------



## Briareos (22. März 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na ja, die allerwenigsten spiele sind ja wirklich 'frei'.



Zumindest im Bereich 1994/95 und früher ist eigentlich ein sehr großer Anteil der damals erschienen Spiele mittlerweile frei verfügbar. Nicht alle, aber doch ziemlich viele.

Und um etwas Abwechslung ins allgegenwärtige EA-Gebashe zu bringen: Tod Activison! ^^

Und damit keine Unklarheiten aufkommen: Die CD-Rom Version von Larry 5 steht hinter mir in meinem CD-Regal, original versteht sich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Zumindest im Bereich 1994/95 und früher ist eigentlich ein sehr großer Anteil der damals erschienen Spiele mittlerweile frei verfügbar. Nicht alle, aber doch ziemlich viele.
> 
> Und um etwas Abwechslung ins allgegenwärtige EA-Gebashe zu bringen: Tod Activison! ^^
> 
> Und damit keine Unklarheiten aufkommen: Die CD-Rom Version von Larry 5 steht hinter mir in meinem CD-Regal, original versteht sich.



Trotzdem danke ! Das heisst: Danke, wenn es funktioniert hat !


----------



## Briareos (22. März 2012)

Nichts zu danken und lass wissen ob es gepasst hat.

PS: Ich hab auch einen DS und wir müssen uns mal unterhalten ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Nichts zu danken und lass wissen ob es gepasst hat.
> 
> PS: Ich hab auch einen DS und wir müssen uns mal unterhalten ...


 
Können wir machen. Über speziell was genau ?!


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2012)

Briareos schrieb:


> Zumindest im Bereich 1994/95 und früher ist eigentlich ein sehr großer Anteil der damals erschienen Spiele mittlerweile frei verfügbar.


 
das halt ich für ein gerücht.
nur weil man etwas bspw auf abandonware-seiten findet, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass es auch 'legal' dort erhältlich ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. März 2012)

Supi. Hat funktioniert. Nochmal besten Dank. Jetzt kann ich endlich wieder den "Larry" raushängen.


----------

